# Stolen Drill Press Tray Idea



## Spike (Apr 2, 2016)

I was watching a Youtube video a few years back on some random subject when I spotted a tray like this in the background on a drill press. I copied it and present it to anyone who may think it handy.






















Made from all scrap from other projects. Eighth inch plate, thin wall 5/8 inch box steel, and a muffler clamp. Cut some tool box drawer liner to lay in and tossed all the stuff that used to sit on my drill press foot getting covered in shavings and cutting oil. Very handy for what little work it took.
Thanks for lookin'
-Spike


----------



## schor (Apr 2, 2016)

Nice job.


----------



## mcostello (Apr 3, 2016)

Storage space always needed, thanks.


----------



## British Steel (Apr 3, 2016)

I like that, and will steal it too! First though, to turn down some hydraulic pipe (left over from the new 10k psi ring main at work, hefty stuff) to make a new column for the budget drill, I keep running out of room on anything other than pieces of plate once I have a vice and the keyless chuck in place!
But... it needs to be longer than my lathe will take at the mo'...

Dave H. (the other one)


----------



## Muggzy (Apr 21, 2016)

Spike said:


> I was watching a Youtube video a few years back on some random subject when I spotted a tray like this in the background on a drill press. I copied it and present it to anyone who may think it handy.
> 
> Thanks for lookin'
> -Spike



Thanks for posting. I like this a lot and I'm sure glad you had a sharp eye when you were watching you tube.


Sent from my KFOT using Tapatalk


----------



## Firestopper (Apr 22, 2016)

I like it! 
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Apr 24, 2016)

I like it!!!!


----------



## Tim9 (Feb 16, 2017)

Just noticed this thread. Thanks Spike. All I have to add is I really, really need this tray idea. I'm so tired of crap falling off my drill press. This is just what the doc ordered.


----------



## eugene13 (Feb 16, 2017)

One more thing I have to build, thanks.


----------



## MrDan (Feb 16, 2017)

Excellent idea. Hats off to whomever you stole it from!  (j/k).

When I build mine I think I'll bend up a little strip of sheet metal into a half circle and tack weld it around the opening where the column is - to prevent small drills or bits of hardware from finding the gaps and falling out.

Nice job!


----------



## Silverbullet (Feb 16, 2017)

Good job always need to have several things on a drill press.


----------



## bfd (Feb 17, 2017)

great idea, no matter how big I build it I will fill it up with stuff. but that's my problem I will build it anyway bill


----------



## coherent (Feb 17, 2017)

Nice job. I've had a cheapie plastic tray that swivels I bought from sears yrs ago on mine. I think it cost about $10 if I remember right. Not the most elegant, but still working. No where near as heavy duty as a metal one though.


----------



## Alan H. (Mar 21, 2017)

Good idea, I like it!


----------



## FOMOGO (Mar 22, 2017)

One more thumbs up. Seems I'm always going to get something I need at the drill press. Thanks, Mike


----------



## Currahee26 (May 28, 2017)

Great idea!   Thanks for the info.....


----------



## DaveInMi (May 28, 2017)

I like it!  I need to build one of those.


----------

